# Keeping small crickets with bigger crickets



## Emmy c (Sep 4, 2011)

Apologies if this is a stupid question, but was wondering can I put size 3 crickets into a cricket keeper that has standard size ones already in it? Or will the bigger ones attack the smaller ones?
Thanks, Em


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Emmy c said:


> Apologies if this is a stupid question, but was wondering can I put size 3 crickets into a cricket keeper that has standard size ones already in it? Or will the bigger ones attack the smaller ones?
> Thanks, Em


when using crickets i have always kept them together and i dont think i have ever had a problem when doing so


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Emmy c said:


> will the bigger ones attack the smaller ones?


nope : victory:


----------



## Emmy c (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, thanks for that


----------

